# Wife's Gun



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife recently did some training at a range in Plano Texas for her CHL/CCW qualification, and she rented a S&W 357 mag. She has a 38 airweight that she wants to have modified (new grips / trigger job), but she now wants to get a 357 with a full size frame as a night stand gun.

She wants a Smith or a Python, but they are kind of pricey. I was looking at a Taurus Tracker 357, what do you guys/gals think of it? I also don't really know I don't really know anything about revolvers, so I was wondering what other brands are out there that you would recommend.

thanks,
kenn


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*"piginapokesack"*

kenn: Sir; with the wife's thinking revolver; how about taking her somewhere to just shoot different ones. One will ?fit? leaving you; without "apiginapoke"
?Feel? is very important to some.
My daily carry, SW638, GP 100, or Glock. Each has a place each has the ?feel?
Follow up with whathappened. Thanks


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Best gun I've ever purchased was my S&W Model 19 6" 357. Sweet double action trigger and dead on target sights. You can usually find them in 96+ condition for under $500. I bought mine a few years ago for $300 and immediately added a set of rosewood grips. Make sure she holds any K or N framed guns because they are not for people with small hands. She shouldn't have to reach forward and adjust her grip to get to the trigger. The Taurus frames are a bit smaller and friendlier IMHO but you don't get the S&W trigger or accuracy.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> The Taurus frames are a bit smaller and friendlier IMHO but you don't get the S&W trigger or accuracy.


What are the differences in the trigger?


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

My wifes favorite gun is her S&W model 60 Stainless .357mag.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

kenn said:


> What are the differences in the trigger?


Mainly just the feel. The S&W model 19 called "Combat Magnum" was developed as a target gun with a target trigger. The SA pull is 2lbs. max. It is truly a "hair trigger" shooting SA. The DA pull is a bit lighter, smoother (consistent through the pull) and breaks more crisply than other S&W's of that time. The Taurus has a heavier DA pull and just doesn't feel as smooth. You can feel the mechanic of the trigger working within your hand as you pull the trigger.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger GP 100*

kenn: Feel is a product of individual taste. Some ?break? sharply, some ?feel? like they are dragging on a file, some ?feel? long and sluggish, some ?feel? short and crisp.
We ?revolver? shooters always and I mean always want to know how the trigger ?feels?
Revolvers that own me; all have need attention to get to my comfort zone.
Now what in reality; I can't answer that.
I will attempt to suggest the Ruger GP 100. Outstanding good looking will shoot both .38's and .357's. Sturdy, strong, with Rugers outstanding service policy if needed. blue or stainless


----------

